# Looking for Paint Codes for MASS State Police



## mrdeputydiecast (3 mo ago)

Hey there! I run a business in which I customize 1:18 die-cast police cars and sometimes I do custom orders. Recently a custom order requested a FPIU SUV from the great state of Massachusetts. I thought I got pretty close with the paint I chose, however I want to be as accurate as possible. I'm looking for the paint codes for the Electric and French Blues. If anyone can help that would be much appreciated! Feel free to PM me. Thanks.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Mass State Police Paint Codes
Ford Dark Blue: 8161
Ford Light Blue: 8354


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm sort of a hobbyist (Warships/Jets). Not sure if Tamiya TS-58 would equate to MSP French Blue but maybe thats a start. In general terms French and Electric Blue should be easy for a dude like you to replicate or acquire. Good Luck.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> Mass State Police Paint Codes
> Ford Dark Blue: 8161
> Ford Light Blue: 8354


Freakin show off!!!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> Mass State Police Paint Codes
> Ford Dark Blue: 8161
> Ford Light Blue: 8354


----------

